
Five-in-one: database design, visualisation and code generation for SQL and MongoDB - jeobrien
http://dtbs.herokuapp.com
======
mingodad
Nice idea but there is a mix of https/http requests and the browser blocks
http so the demo/try page do not work.

~~~
jeobrien
Hey mingodad, we have just fixed this issue, there were a few scripts loaded
with http which are now https. hopefully it is ok for you now and you can try
it out!

------
DrScump
in the future, I suggest placing the site/product name in your HN title so
people can search on it easily.

------
npstobie
Awesome. Way better than any of the SQL designers I've seen.

